# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  HS1 The Slaying Stone maps

## Jacktannery

*EDIT: This is the WIP thread. The finished versions of all of these maps should be downloaded from the Finished Maps forum here: http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...encounter-maps*

---

I am running a group through HS1 The Slaying Stone starting today (on RPOL) and will be using MapTool to produce combat maps. I will remake each of the encounter maps from scratch in gimp, using various free textures and resources.

Here is Encounter 1: the Hungry Wolves.

----------


## salt3d

Wow. This is exactly what I was looking for. Awesome!

----------


## Jacktannery

Here is encounter 4: the kobold slums. Griddy and gridless versions with and without the secret passage.

----------


## Jacktannery

Encounter 5: Vermin Infestation. [EDIT - don't use this version; see next post instead for improved one]

----------


## Jacktannery

Improved version of Encounter 5 - I was unhappy with the lever in the top right, and the walls needed to be a tiny bit brighter.

----------


## Jacktannery

Encounter 6: Unearthed Pets. Trying to stay in keeping with our autumnal theme. I wanted to keep things very simple and uncluttered, but I might come back and add some doors, street furniture and other features later, if I feel like it.

----------


## Ramah

I don't know a lot about encounter maps but these look very nice to me. Good stuff.  :Smile:

----------


## Jacktannery

Encounter 7: Monsters and Manuals. I added a balcony around the main floor, because libraries always have balconies, and because it adds an extra tactical element for a battle that requires the big-bad to run around and avoid melee contact with the PCs. Note that the grid on the gridded version below is almost unnecessary because the tiled floor aligns to a five metre grid already.

----------


## Bogie

Nice maps!  The library is very  good.  This is the first time I've seen my map tables get used, cool!

----------


## Jacktannery

Thanks Bogie - I think you made some tables with more books on too, but I couldn't find them so I inserted your map tables in their places as a placeholder. But then I forgot to go back and change them - still, your map tables are so lovely I think they should stay in.

----------


## Jacktannery

Encounter 8: Goblin Wolf Brigade.

----------


## Jacktannery

Encounter 9: Krayd the Butcher. I didn't bother with an a gridded version because of the tiles. I also de-emphasised the 'stairs' up to the platform, because these are quite hard to climb and the encounter notes stress that the scaffolding holding up the platform can be climbed on any side.

----------


## Ellye

Oh, those look fantastic!

Encounter 6 and Encounter 7 in special are awesome.

----------


## Jacktannery

Thanks you Ellye. Those ones are my favourite too. I will try and do Encounter 11 Temple of the Moon this weekend.

----------


## Jacktannery

Encounter 11 Shrine of the Moon. A moonlit scene for this one. I'm not happy with the portcullis shadows (I tried to do something but it didn't work) but I doubt I'll get it much better than this. 

This is going to be my last map, as the final two encounters can be downloaded from the excellent encounter maps by Wonko the Sane here http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...-Slaying-Stone. His last two are particularly good and I will be using his for those encounters. 

Next up: Madness at Gardmore Abbey.

----------


## hissa

Awesomenessssss

----------


## Kennyt

Epic maps, thanks jack!  BTW, if you ever have a slot free, INVITE ME!!!!

Kenny.d.turman@live.com  :-D

----------

